# Homemade Mozzarella Cheese



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Homemade mozzarella is really easy to make. There are certain steps than can cause success or failure. The recipe I use comes from Home Cheese Making by Ricki Carroll. This is a great book for beginners. I make a few changes, and as you become more comfortable making this cheese you too may want to make your own changes. Let’s start with what you’ll need:

Milk - I purchase whole pastuerized, non-homogenized fresh, local milk. Unless you have your own cow that you milk yourself and are certain Betsy will give you uncontaminated milk, then go for the pasteuized milk. Pasteurization is when milk is heated to kill any potentially dangerous bacteria, fungus or virus (pathogens). Just an FYI - pastueurization does not kill all pathogens so there is still a very small chance something yucky could get through.








Homogenization is when the milk is forced through very tiny tubes in order to change the molecular structure so the milk won’t seperate. Back in the old days, before homogenization, you could see a layer of cream on top of the milk. Some "smart" person in marketing decided that didn’t look appealing so homogenzation began. Homogenization does also help prolong the shelf-life of milk as well.

Ultra-pasteurization is when the milk is heated at even higher temperatures to prolong the shelf life. It does kill more pathogens than just pasteurized. Unfortunately, it also damages the protein structure and destroys enzymes, key players in cheese making. If you use this milk to make cheese you will get something the consistency of ricotta.

You should research for yourself homogenization, pasteurization and ultra-pasteurization if you are going to start making cheese. Safety first.

Here are some other things you’ll need to get started:

Citric acid, rennet, flaked salt, measuring cup, large stock pot, cheesecloth, colander, slotted spoon, microwave proof 2 qt. bowl, thermometer, lipase powder is optional. Lipase gives you a stronger flavor, I really like using it unless I plan to smoke the cheese (which I am in this case) so I didn’t use any, but I do highly recommend it for non-smoked mozzarella.

























Start by measuring 1 and a half level teaspoons citric acid and add to a half a cup of cool water. Set aside. I use bottled water. Do not use chlorinated tap water.

Then measure 1/4 teaspoon liquid rennet and add to 1/4 cup water (bottled water here also). Set aside.

Heat milk to 55F and while stirring add the citric acid solution and mix thoroughly.



















Heat the milk to 90F over medium/low heat. This takes a little while to reach 90F so be patient. The milk will start to curdle.

When the milk reaches 90F gently stir in the rennet mixture using an up and down motion just until rennet is mixed in and stop, you will notice it has started to thicken up.



















Bring temp up to between 100-105F and turn off the heat. You should see the curds begin to pull away from the sides of the pot. This may take up to 5 minutes.













Once the curds have pulled away, and the whey looks clear, you are ready to cut the curd. Using a long knife or spatula, cut the curds gently in approx. 2 inch chunks (this step is not necessary, but it can make it easier to scoop out the curds).







Scoop out the curds with a slotted spoon and drain in a colander lined with a double layer of cheesecloth. Then place into a 2-qt. microwavable bowl. Press the curds gently and pour of excess whey.



















Microwave the curds on high for 1 minute, drain off excess whey, knead the curds like you would bread, folding it over on itself several times.







Microwave again for 35 seconds, drain off whey, knead.

Microwave one more time for 35 seconds, drain, add 1 teaspoons flaked salt (flaked dissolves better than kosher or sea salt, but any fine salt will work) knead and work the cheese by stretching, kneading, folding. If the cheese tears apart you may have to heat it again, it is important to work fast. You are looking for your cheese to be smooth and elastic.































Here is where you have some options. I chose to form my cheese in a plastic container and refrigerate so I can smoke it later. You can form it into small balls and eat warm (very yummy!) or place it in an icewater bath for 30 minutes to bring down the temp, this also provides a very smooth and silky center. Something else I like to do if I am not planning on smoking is to form into small balls and place back in the cooled whey and chill. This is very flavorful and works well to use for salads.







One more thing, the whey is very high in protein and can be used in baking, protein shakes, or anything else you may want to substitute water or even milk for. I have frozen it before to use in protein smoothies, works well.

Please note that there are many different recipes and ways of making mozzarella cheese. Don’t be afraid to experiment and most of all have fun!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Cheryl,

I don't have time to look closely at this, but I don't want to miss it, so I'm not saying much on this post. I'm just posting to make sure it comes to my reply list.

This looks too interesting to miss!

Thanks Sweetie,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rw willy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice.  Make it a wiki so I won't have to search for it.  I need to try this.  Thanks


----------



## dave54 (Oct 9, 2010)

RW Willy said:


> Very nice.  Make it a wiki so I won't have to search for it.  I need to try this.  Thanks


I agree!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm back, and had time to check this out,

This is an AWESOME POST !

I agree, this should be a Wiki, or in some kind of an easy to find instruction/recipe place!

Thanks Squirrel,

Bear


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 9, 2010)

This is at the top of my list for new stuff to try.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

You guys won't believe how easy it is to make. It's a great place to start and then move into making semi-hard and even hard cheeses.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

You make it look easy!

Just don't do what I did---Don't look up "Animal Rennet" & read all about it!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

You sure do make it look easy. I hope it is cause you have got me really wanting to try it. I'm also on the wiki bandwagon this should really be a wiki whata bing bang that how too thingy.You ROCK


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2010)

Once again Squirrel makes it look way too easy.

My kids would love the "Goohey Part"!

Can sticks be made for the kids?

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl

This is on our list for sure. Our fate in now sealed. I just ordered the kit.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Once again Squirrel makes it look way too easy.
> 
> My kids would love the "Goohey Part"!
> 
> ...


Yes Todd. It's all how you cut it. I'm gonna be smoking the cheese sometime today using my handy dandy AMS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice Post...  You make it look so easy...

You mean a person can make his own string cheese? LOL


----------



## distre (Oct 9, 2010)

Another amazing post by Squirrel,

                   You make it look so easy. I would love to do this. I'm with all the others regarding making this a Wiki. One of the best q-views I've seen.          
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      I bet this is so good after you smoke it. Nice job. Thanks and Happy Smoking. Post a view for us when you smoke it if you have the time. Thanks again and good job.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 9, 2010)

I vote wiki too.  That way I can find it to make later


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 9, 2010)

I made it a WIKI


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2010)

Long Live Queen Squirrel.....

The newest inductee to WIKI World!

TJ


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the Wiki bmudd!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2010)

My guts hurt from laughing!!

TJ


----------



## bassman (Oct 9, 2010)

I have seen this done on another forum.  I'm sure it's not as easy as you make it look.  That sure is some great looking cheese, Squirrel!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Honestly, it is soooo easy! Trust me on this one!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 9, 2010)

Never trust a squirrel they will take your nuts!


----------



## meateater (Oct 9, 2010)

Great looking cheese squirrel. You get


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Never trust a squirrel they will take your nuts!




I can't argue with that logic!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

So is this what it looks like outside your front door? First the Axe now light sabers?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL Gary! I love that picture. May the force be with you!

Speaking of the "force" I just ate a whole bag of boiled peanuts and I am sharing the "force" with my kitty cat. She is not amused.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 10, 2010)

My wife and mother in law are making a double batch tomorrow. I can't wait! I am hopefully going to get to smoke some as well. Looks great!


----------



## hemi (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw a recipe on the telly where they made it without the rennet.  they used ''sour salt''  [citric acid]  I believe it was on Mexico, one plate at a time..

  thanx for the post and I am gonna do it soon..   Hemi.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

Hemi - I use citric acid in mine, but it just doesn't firm up enough. Some people have a problem with rennet, but it is such a small amount it really doesn't bother me. If you try it with the citric acid by itself let us know how it works out!


----------



## princess (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicely done, Squirrel-girl!! ::applause::

You make it look easy...


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Job Squirrel, I was just talking about doing some cheese today.. this must be an omen, or something.


----------



## hemi (Oct 10, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hemi - I use citric acid in mine, but it just doesn't firm up enough. Some people have a problem with rennet, but it is such a small amount it really doesn't bother me. If you try it with the citric acid by itself let us know how it works out!


I just thought I would mention it for the folks that it WOULD bother.. BUTT on second thought, We are all members of a forum that trades ''secrets''

on how to best prepare and smoke pieces of cow and pigs and so forth.The thought of useing that product to make a better product just makes

sense.   Thanks for the fine post..


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 10, 2010)

Squirrel, you are a great teacher!  If you were using the lipase, would it go in at the same time as the salt? thanks for taking the time to post such thorough and super quality information and instructions in everything you post.  You rule! or should I say, Reign??


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

Uh Oh,

Now we're gonna see a squirrel "teacher"??

They're absolutely right about you Cheryl, but I want to see the squirrel with a mortar board hat on, and glasses, and a ruler in it's paw !

Take your time---I know you're busy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey squirrel,

Here's a guy dressed like a teacher.

See what's gonna happen to him!



Bear


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Never trust a squirrel they will take your nuts!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

Barbe Queen - The lipase would go in at the same time the citric acid goes in. At the beginning.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

Bear and meateater are sick puppies. Just sayin'.


----------

